# Ariens Baffle Part #s Please



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

Disregard I found the numbers. 


Can some one please re post the Arien baffle PN's for all models or at least the pro 28 #. Thanks


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

These are linked in the other threads.
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...56-new-ariens-pro-28-throws-snow-forward.html

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/ariens-snowblowers/10570-auger-issue-brand-new-pro-36-a.html

Ariens/Gravely, 72407200 , 26" BAFFLE KIT 
Ariens/Gravely, 72407600 , 28" BAFFLE KIT 
Ariens/Gravely, 72407700 , 32" BAFFLE KIT 
Ariens/Gravely, 72407800 , 36" BAFFLE KIT


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

Your Online Superstore for everything Ariens, Gravely, Locke


----------



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

Thanks guys.


----------

